# Pine Burl like I have never seen



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 11, 2017)

These are not finished but I just couldn't wait to show them off. One of the local sawmill guys dropped this pine Burl off at my door Saturday morning. I just had to make the pine tar fly. What a mess but well worth it. I turned these two bowls Saturday afternoon. Unreal grain in this stuff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 11, 2017)

Whoa! That is crazy gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 11, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Whoa! That is crazy gorgeous!


Wait till I get a gloss finish on them. I don't usually put high gloss on my bowls but when I used CA glue to make sure I didn't loose bark inclusions it REALLY POPPED


----------



## Smitty (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice. I have been avoiding soft woods for turning. I am now seeing that I shouldn't. By the way, I am curious as to what kind of lathe that is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2017)

i can smell it from here. nice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2017)

Incredible looking stuff Danny! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 11, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Very nice. I have been avoiding soft woods for turning. I am now seeing that I shouldn't. By the way, I am curious as to what kind of lathe that is.


Just an old Delta they put in the schools to teach kids. They took a beating but many are still holding up well with good maintenance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2017)

Amazing, don't recall seeing pine burl before


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cool wood! The pine burls I've turned looked nothing like those.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 11, 2017)

Very cool!!!
What's going on with the slots cut in the chuck jaws??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 11, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Very cool!!!
> What's going on with the slots cut in the chuck jaws??


It took me a little while to figure out what you were talking about. That size of jaw has the bolt going right in the middle of the outer chuck bolt. I prefer that size over the smaller size that comes with the chuck when you buy it. I forget what size it is but I think it might be 100 MM.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 11, 2017)

They remind me of a Bev Doolittle painting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 11, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> They remind me of a Bev Doolittle painting.


I had to Google her artwork. It does kinda look like some of the hide and seek collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice work Danny! I am allergic to pine but that might tempt me to suffer through it anyway!


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 12, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I had to Google her artwork. It does kinda look like some of the hide and seek collection.


That collection and an earlier I believe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 13, 2017)

That looks sweet! Never seen pine burl before. That's so nice that I bet I know an old south Georgian that might even appreciate it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow! Talk about flammable sawdust!
Beautiful bowls!! 

Pine is one wood I know a little bit about, living in Mississippi. For one, I know the rosin will leach out of those bowls for months if it gets a chance! How do you plan to put a finish on them... and what will you use?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 14, 2017)

Ken Martrin said:


> Wow! Talk about flammable sawdust!
> Beautiful bowls!!
> 
> Pine is one wood I know a little bit about, living in Mississippi. For one, I know the rosin will leach out of those bowls for months if it gets a chance! How do you plan to put a finish on them... and what will you use?



I have been trying to cook the pine tar out of the bowls by putting them in the microwave for 20 seconds to a minute at a time. The full minute sure gets the pine tar out of them. I figured when I get all the pine tar I can out of it I would try using some WOP. Do you have any suggestions that might work better? I want this one to be a high gloss finish. I usually do not use high gloss on my bowls but when I seen the CA glue Go across the outside of this bowl I knew these had to be high gloss finish to bring out that extreme grain.


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 14, 2017)

No, I dont. That’s why I was asking. I made a cane for my mother several years ago out of a cedar Burl and fought the rosin in it for a couple of years. Every few months, I would strip off the finish, sand the exudate off and reapply. Pine has tons more rosin than cedar!

Possibly soaking the piece in a proper solvent, like turpentine might help leach it out. Then find something lighter to get the turpentine out?

Wish I could help.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Dec 30, 2017)

Really nice piece of burl--what species of pine id that or maybe the area collected. I,ve done several ponderosa burls from N.M that were up to 15" dia. with no rosin problems. Just let it dry.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 30, 2017)

beautiful blue stain spalting


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 30, 2017)

Robert Baccus said:


> Really nice piece of burl--what species of pine id that or maybe the area collected. I,ve done several ponderosa burls from N.M that were up to 15" dia. with no rosin problems. Just let it dry.



About all I know is that it was harvested here in Nebraska. Probably in the North Central or North East part.


----------

